# Copper : Subclinical copper accumulation in llamas.



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

1 : Canadian Veterinary Journal 1999 Jun;40(6):422-4 

Subclinical copper accumulation in llamas. 

Weaver DM, Tyler JW, Marion RS, Casteel SW, Loiacono CM, Turk JR 

Department of Veterinary Medicine and Surgery, College of Veterinary Medicine, University of Missouri, Columbia 65211, USA. 

A 9-year-old, intact male llama with mild ataxia and generalized malaise of 1 month's duration was euthanized following clinical evaluation. Excessive liver copper concentrations were found in the llama and also in clinically normal herdmates. This case documents multiple animals with increased hepatic stores from standard diets and mineral supplements. 

PMID: 10367160, UI: 99295236


----------

